# FRIDAY'S PIX FRIDAY'S PIX



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

On a whim I decided to re-style my lamps. They started getting heavy so I filled partially with shells.


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey BP, that's a nice paper weight in that last pic

MR :texasflag


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Guadalupe River fun




























Guadalupe River not fun


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

While Danny is getting in touch with his feminine side, I am left to rescue curious pups from themselves, heard Martha Stewart is lurking and plans on selling your lamp design B&P.kisssm rs


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

tropical storm hermine


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Ace In The Hole said:


> Hey BP, that's a nice paper weight in that last pic
> 
> MR :texasflag


Better knock at the Lodge after 9pm.

Russy S.....I mean Rusty S. since it's apparent you got nothin' better to do; I'm gonna throw a couple of ol' pillows over the fence at your haus and let 'dem puppies shred 'em up. Get ready to clean the yard. BOOYAH!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*Timber Creek Golf Course*

Timber Creek Golf Course


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some pics from the Hunts For Heroes tournament 2 weeks ago

Dock shots Satry morning

Jeremy and Homer

Nosing into the dock at Pier 57 Sunday morning so the guys could get their free breakfast...thanks to the lady that took this pic! :smile:

Supper Satry night with Andrew (Steelrain), Homer and Jeremy...spare ribs boiled in Dr. Pepper then put on the grill with salad and potato boats (Thanks Kris and Jonathan)

Homer with a gray red caught soaking a finger mullet in the creek! The fight got so intense he thowed a shoe!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S would fileted that gray red. Lawdy!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few more

Ron White (Tater Salad) throwing french fries to keep the gulls over the returning fishermen (Reel Bender)! :rotfl:

Tater Salad on his second dozen crabs (Coonarse) :rotfl:

Infamous J's fish fry for lunch Satry.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Rusty S would fileted that gray red. Lawdy!


 Looks like a Demi John tournament winner to me.sad3sm rs


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Cammo buckets converted into cheer buckets
2. Labor day swimming
3. Luces bayou bass


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Looks like a Demi John tournament winner to me.sad3sm rs


Martha S called she said she'd meet ya' at the ****, I mean Dike.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*friday pict*


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

1952 Chris Craft, Lester Prarie Minnesota
1902 Semi-Diesel Engine
Toes in the sand, Duluth Minnesota Lake Superior


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Last weekend at Mount Calm, home of John Wesley Harding's Dad. Doves, varmints, bugs, bass, burgers...and a hangin'


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

In The Office..9/10/10

Go Texans Day!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My Dad recently diagnosed with stage 4 Lung and Bone Caner. He cant fish so he enjoys shooting guns at his house when he feels ok. Me and the Bro had 10 different 22's we were shooting. I love you Dad!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Some of the kiddos.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been eating m&m's for as long as I can remember. After all these years i FINALLY get one with a hair in it!!! SCORE!!!!!:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

My dads been in the Hospital for a week so I was on dog sitting duty. The big eared one and the schnauzer are ours the other three are theirs. It's been a full house.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

go Saints!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Labor Day 2010, Huntsville State Park*

Labor Day 2010, Huntsville State Park. I'm glad we weren't staying near the day use area. The Ranger told me that on Sunday the cars were backed up to I45 from the entrance waiting to get in.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My son and I, Labor day cook


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

Youngest daughters first trout.
Youngest grandson first beach.
Weather on the bay.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That's one BAD lookin' dude u got there!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

atcNick said:


> My son and I, Labor day cook


 Nice of you to bail him out of jail to help you bbq


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Pacific Northwest Pics*

I spent the week in Anacordes, Washington and saw some incredible scenery. The highlight for me was a kayaking trip. I have never been in a pedal-powered kayak. It was great exercise and alot of fun.

The weather was non-characteristic for the region. Out of seven days, only two were overcast/rainy. The rest of the time it was blue skies, mild temps, and sunshine.

1. Hobie kayak
2. Along the shoreline
3. Kelp was everywhere
4. "Beaches" were rock - no sand
5. Looking out over the harbor
6. Deer are a nuisance but I loved seeing them up close


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

*2010 Harvest*

3 Combines running in Clearfield Rice. The trucks could not keep up, hence the sitting around.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Didn't get in the salt this week, but did catch some nice fat Bass on top Thursday


One of my students finished 5th for the year on the money list playing the Futures Tour, earned her LPGA exempt status for 2011

I caddied for a student in 2000 at the US Amateur, I remember seeing the Twin Towers at night from the veranda at Baltusrol in New Jersey, in 2005, I went back to Baltusrol for the PGA Championship a very sad sight


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Caught eating the raw corn out of the ice chest 

Some of the fish from the vets weekend...2 large trout came off of Dustin Lee's bote

The JH is a pitiful tubing bote

It's Friday...rough week but we made it! :biggrin:


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

A few pics from planting food plots and hog hunting in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a little crab we had last weekend...lol.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG_0407.jpg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Barrio (Nother coonarse) in his new gun shop in Cypress...holding "The Judge"! :biggrin:

Very large barge going through the swing bridge pushing double side by sides!

Leaving the creek after a long weekend...didn't even make it to 457!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*All My Helpers!!!*

All my Helpers!!! @ the Hill Country for the weekend, on the River having Fun.

All My Helpers
At the River


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*My Old Work Horse*

At the land With My Work Horse


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Dang PORCUPINES!!!*

They are KILLING me!!!

Dang PORCUPINES
Relaxing on the porch

My old Work Horse


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

No white flag flying anymore. rs


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

midickey said:


> Youngest daughters first trout.
> Youngest grandson first beach.
> Weather on the bay.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


who dat? is dat one of dem dare pyruts?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Very long 24 hour and interesting shift yesterday driving the box. Didn't think 7AM would ever come this morning.

We responded to this one at 1:15AM last night. It happened at HWY3 and Century BLVD.

The horse they hit at about 65MPH or so died. They finally came to a stop about a 1/4 mile from the horse. The roof of the car was left behind with the horse when it got ripped off during the wreck.

Driver was dazed and confused with cuts and scrapes to his face, arm and a deep cut to the back of his head. He was doing real good though. Didn't see him in the ER when we took another patient in about 5:45AM, so he must have been released already.

Passenger had a few cuts and scrapes and a hurt arm. His Mom showed up to pick him up and transport him to the ER.

We transported the driver.














































Didn't walk down to take pics of the horse. Figured a dead horse is a dead horse. He was a big one though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One question, FireEater...did the airbag NOT deploy in that wreck???


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Surprisingly no. 

Maybe it was due to the way they struck the horse. Airbags only deploy when the sensors located in the front bumper are hit hard enough. 

A tall horse being struck on the lower legs and then flipping up through the roof might not of hit the bumper hard enough to cause the sensors to deploy the airbags.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang there was an old man in El Campo years ago that hit a horse it flipped thru windshield legs first and kicked him to death. These folks were luckier than they know.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I learned to drive in one of those old Willys in the pasture. That's 2cool.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yellowstone/Tetons over Labor Day


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Few more
> 
> Ron White (Tater Salad) throwing french fries to keep the gulls over the returning fishermen (Reel Bender)! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Nothing like Oreos with your fresh fried fish.:cheers:


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

rlw said:


> I learned to drive in one of those old Willys in the pasture. That's 2cool.


 Ha So did I, In this Jeep 33 years ago!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow god was lookin out fer them


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

bohunk1 said:


> Ha So did I, In this Jeep 33 years ago!!!


I learned on one also, but at South Padre Island 25 years ago.

I can't believe how good of shape yours is in.


----------

